# New kitten is sneezing a few times a day



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

(and i think he has been doing this since we got him from the Humaine Society in Toronto). He is very active, playful, curious (as all kittens are). No runny nose (it is a bit dry), eyes are okey, poop and pee is fine also.

Could it be that he is alergic to something? litter (it is scented), food, new home?
Any thoughts?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How long have you had him? If it's a week or less, the stress of transitioning to a new home will often bring on a URI, but since he has no other symptoms I would just monitor him. If he becomes lethargic, stops eating then off to the vet.

If you've had him for a few weeks then, it could be allergies...the litter is a good starting place....either the scent or the dust level.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep an eye on runny nose etc. When I brought Junior home he started sneezing. Then he got all snotty ( and I don't mean high and mighty ) Turned out he developed a respiratory infection. Then it was off to the vet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I got my twins home, they sneezed quite a bit, but after a couple weeks, it was once or twice a day. Like your kitty, they had no other symptoms, and I was reassured it was normal. Plus, they were playing around boxes that had been sitting around for months, so it may have been the dust, too.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

1 of my 2 kittens I got a couple months ago use to sneeze all the time, it just stopped a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

we have him just a bit over 2 weeks.


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi, its me again!
After some time, he still has some nasal discharge. We had him checked out by the vet: he said it is possible that he has light upper respiratory infection, otherwise healthy, playful, good eater and at good weight. I asked the vet if he needs any medicaitons and he's mentioned if it gets worse, bring him in.

At this point i have ready lots of info about this infection. Some sites advise to give cats Interferon, some say to give Sodium Ascorbite or Buffered Vit C as supplements to cat's diet.

What do i do?  He has been with us for about 4 months now.


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

My baby sneezes a lot. She has no other symptoms. She's just a sneezy cat with some allergies.

Unless it gets worse, I wouldn't worry about your kitty too much. Just watch and be sure that if he does get worse, you take him to the vet.


----------

